# Best WWII Surplus Retardant Plane



## Stupid (Aug 13, 2007)

Around the 50's, 60's, and 70,s alot of WWII aircraft were surplussed and made into Reatrdant Planes. As a Wildfire Fighter this has always been a popular topic among of Fire Fighters. Anyways, What do you think?

Tell me if I'm missing any


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I would have to go with the PBY Catalina, but I'm not sure what the payload / range is of any of these planes when it comes to carrying water. I know the A-26 is still used by the department of the interior. I give the advantage to the PBY because it can "fill up" with water on the fly. The others have to stop and fill up.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2007)

I had to go with the B17. The strength of the wings and structure gave it plenty of margin for safety.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

You forgot the S-2 Tracker . . . that's the aircraft I'm most familiar with. There used to be a couple staioned at Columbia airport outside of Sonora, CA, not too far from here.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2007)

You forgot the Martin "Mars". Coulson Flying tankers has two in service,
The Hawaii Mars and the Phillipine Mars.

Each Mars carries 600 US gallons (2,270 litres) of foam concentrate - enough
for 21 drops of a 0.4% solution which is the standard used although it may
be decided to use more or less foam as dictated by the Incident
Commander. The Mars are also equipped to deliver Thermo-Gel which when
mixed with water forms a light gel by encapsulating the water droplets. This
product provides a more even coating of the fuels as well as lasting longer
on the ground.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 14, 2007)

I had the opportunity to work with 2 of the types mentioned Newfoundland used the Cat to great effect but the abundance of lakes in Labrador makes it a natural and we never heard a peep from them usually servicable and rarely a emergency. The Avenger was used in New Brunswick but for Spruce Bud Worm spraying . It was a rare day when one of the Avengers didn't declare an emergency . The Mars Mariner was a pig to maintain I've heard due to it's age and spares problem. The trouble with the others like the DC4, Electra(P3) Tracker is staging particularly when the base is a distance from the fire. The CWH Canso is an ex fire fighter from Newfoundland


----------



## Stupid (Aug 15, 2007)

I left out stuff the the S-2 tracker ,P-2 neptune and P-3 orion and so on and such forth because it was WWII surplus and not just surplus in general. Since the Mars entered service in 1945 I guess I shouldve added it to the poll but now it's to late.

The A-26 is my choice, the TBM wouldve been second. My dad worked on the Ground when an A-26 was still being used by Butler Aircraft, the local Air tanker company. In the 60's when he was just getting into the familly business, he was in Idaho and the smoke jumpers used Ford Trimotors! They finally upgraded to a DC-3 before he moved to Washington.


----------

